# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Maiden Cycle by Blaz - Test Enanthate

## Blaz Kavlic

*Stats*

*Age:* 31
*Height:* 5'11"
*Weight* 89kg
*Bodyfat:* About 12%
*Years Lifting:* A few, but seriously for the last 2 
*Cycle Experience:* Nil

Before I get this log underway, I just want to give a big shout out to boxa06 for all his help and support over the last few months. His results and log are an inspiration to us all and what is achievable with some discipline and hard work. On ya mate!

Right, so i've been lifting a few years now solidly and have got a good routine in place. I've chipped away at my workouts and diet, and researched AAS for a good couple of years now so i'm ready to do this. This is my first cycle and i'm keeping it simple to see what transpires and how my body reacts. I already have a decent physique so i'm told so i'm hoping this cycle will give me an extra 7-8kg of lean mass post-PCT. My aim is to be up around the 96kg mark and 9% bf. If I can achieve this result i'll be stoked with my efforts. 

*Cycle is:*

Weeks 1-12: 400mg test e (200mg administered twice weekly)
Weeks 5-14: HCG 250iu twice weekly
Weeks 15-19: Clomid 100/100/50/50/50
Weeks 15-19: Nolva 40/40/20/20/20

I've A-dex and Letro on hand but I doubt I will use the Letro and will stick with just the A-dex. No idea if i'm gyno prone but i'll soon find out. 


My current split is:

Mon - Chest, triceps
Tues - Back, biceps
Wed - Legs, abs
Thurs - Shoulders
Fri - off
Sat - Full body
Sun - Off

*Day 1*
Friday I took my first shot in the quad before work and was surprised at how easy the pin just glided in. I barely felt a thing. Was walking ok most of the morning but then up around lunch a cork started to develop. Nothing too bothersome but it did progress into somewhat of a nuisance over the weekend but in all honesty it didnt really bother me 'cause I was just too amped! 


*Day 2*
Saturday morning I went into the gym and did a full body workout. I've really started to up the intensity of the workouts now i'm on and pushed it hard in there with my lifts. I've had no motivation problems over the last 2 years going natty but now my motivation is just bursting at the seams. Yeehaw!

Saturday arvo I went down the coast for the night with the missus and I think I did pretty well keeping my diet in check. Took a few tins of tuna and a shake and ordered a few rounds of boiled eggs for breaky while she sat there devoured some blueberry pancakes with ice-cream.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 3* 

Sunday was a rest day. Just aimed to keep my protein up and did a monster grocery shop and some food prep for the next few days consisting of several days' of brown rice, boiled eggs, and broccoli. My flatmate came home with a pizza, Pringles, and six pack of beeries but I turned the other cheek and focused on my nutrition. 


*Day 4*

Was just amped all day to get into the gym. Ate like a horse at work and the admin girls' curiosity has certainly piqued as I sit there demolishing boiled chicken and broccoli at 11am and then more chicken breast and brown rice 2 hours later. Did a hard as nails session on chest and tris and got the most insane pumps! I'm really trying to go heavy on my last set using the pyramid system. My reps are lower but i'm just charging in there. Cant wait to see some strength increases 'cause I really feel I've plateaued with some of my lifts. Did some treadmill cardio after my workout and then went home and took my second shot in the other quad. Again, no issues which is great though I may have something to say tomorrow when the corkage sets in, heh. For dinner I tucked into some tuna, steak, and broccoli which has become really quite easy to down over the last 6-8 months. Back and biceps tomorrow.

----------


## stillernation

Pics?

----------


## boxa06

I've been waiting for this thread for months! Thanks for the shout out bro  :Smilie:  good luck with everything and hope all goes well! I'll be following! You gonna post the diet you'll be following on this thread?

----------


## dooie

Yeww! Here we go! Good luck, I'm subbed

----------


## mrbradg

I've learned from boxa06s posts myself and have seen you stay on top of all these posts gaining knowledge just like me. Best of luck friend! Kill it and I'm right behind ya! Subscribed!

Sent from my iPad using Forum

----------


## little men

Boxa rocks, always happy to help others out.
Good luck Blaz will be following and looking forward to seeing how you come up.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Cheers for the encouragement lads. 

*Day 5*

*Today's weigh in - 89kg (196lbs).* 

Had a rather below par day today. My knee surgeon delivered some shit news that I have a minor tear in the meniscus of my left knee. I'm f**king gutted 'cause I just had surgery for the same problem on my right knee last August and 6 months later my otherwise strong left knee shits itself. Its derailed my cardio plans a bit but I can still cycle (pushbike) and there's no pain 'cause its only minor but I have to get the problem fixed before I wear away too much cartilage. I'm not certain what position this puts me in for training legs but as long as I dont do any twisting movements I should be right. I went to the clinic before gym so I was in filthy mood when I was working out but still managed to maintain focus on what I was there for and had a solid back and bicep workout. Diet was great today and consisted of:

*Meal 1*
6 egg whites
50g oats
1 scoop whey
5g creatine
3 fish oil caps

*Meal 2*
Half tub cottage cheese
Large tin of tuna

*Meal 3*
220g boiled chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice

*Meal 4 - Post workout*
60g oats
2 scoops whey

*Meal 5*
300g kangaroo steak
1/2 cup broccoli

*Meal 6*
1/2 tub cottage cheese
1 scoop casein
2 fish oil caps

I normally try and squeeze in another meal of chicken and veg between meals 2 and 3 here but I was conducting interviews at work today and got a bit snowed under. Otherwise i'm pretty stoked so far. I managed to control the temptation of dropping a handful of $1 Mars Bars into my shopping basket at Coles this evening so I reckon i'm on the right path. I'll post a full diet with macros in the next few days.

----------


## marcus300

Nice to see you have started a log, cycle looks good. 
Not sure about the full body workout on a sat, personally this is a waste IMHO,
Also you need to eat more carbs if you want to lay down some lean tissue,

Best of luck,  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

hey bro diet looks solid and the carbs are timed correctly but i'd have to agree with marcus that your carbs are on the low side. don't be scared to bump em up especially when you're on test as your glycogen storage capacity within the muscles will actually increase.

also in regards to training why don't you drop the full body and start the rotation again so that you're hitting the muscles groups more frequently as your recovery will be unbelievable soon trust me..

anyways just some suggestions that i hope may help bro  :Smilie:

----------


## dooie

> Boxa rocks, always happy to help others out.
> Good luck Blaz will be following and looking forward to seeing how you come up.





> I've learned from boxa06s posts myself and have seen you stay on top of all these posts gaining knowledge just like me. Best of luck friend! Kill it and I'm right behind ya! Subscribed!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum


Box!! You have a fan club haha

----------


## boxa06

> I've learned from boxa06s posts myself and have seen you stay on top of all these posts gaining knowledge just like me. Best of luck friend! Kill it and I'm right behind ya! Subscribed!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum





> Boxa rocks, always happy to help others out.
> Good luck Blaz will be following and looking forward to seeing how you come up.


thanks for the mention guys  :Wink/Grin: 




> Box!! You have a fan club haha


lol you wonna join!?

----------


## stpete

Looks good to me.

Good Luck

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Thank you again all. I'll try and put in as much info about what i'm doing regarding diet and training so if you experienced blokes can give me some advice on changes etc along the way, i'd be stoked! 

I have have been iffing and ahh-ing about my carb intake 'cause obviously I dont wanna put on too much fat. I've got 2 jumbo sweet potatoes in the pantry so I might add a serving to the mid morning meal of chicken and broccoli. I'm going to go over my cals spreadsheet tonight which i'll post a bit later on.

----------


## dooie

> lol you wonna join!?


:O Can I??

----------


## ajordana

looking forward to following, blaz. looks like the start of a good cycle and log. keep us updated  :Big Grin: , diet and doses look about right, and you mentioned before your training was close to what i was doing at the time, which i know first hand to be effective :] work hard and itll pay off, man.

----------


## little men

> Box!! You have a fan club haha


haha lol, more an acknowledgement of a member who has gone out of his way to inform and educate when he otherwise has had no obligation too.

Blaz sweet potatoes are the best, i put them chopped up in a tray and i put lean meat or chicken, onions, some pumpkin, drizzle some olive oil, salt and pepper and herbs in a baking tray and roast in the oven, tastes so good and you have lunch for the next day.

----------


## boxa06

> :O Can I??


Ok but you'll have to pass the initiation  :Nutkick:  hahaha

----------


## ajordana

> haha lol, more an acknowledgement of a member who has gone out of his way to inform and educate when he otherwise has had no obligation too.
> 
> Blaz sweet potatoes are the best, i put them chopped up in a tray and i put lean meat or chicken, onions, some pumpkin, drizzle some olive oil, salt and pepper and herbs in a baking tray and roast in the oven, tastes so good and you have lunch for the next day.


doesnt sound bad  :Wink:  i LOVE sweet potatoes.. shit i usually just slice one up into thin slices and put some water in a frying pan and cook em up til theyre warm and tender and theyre deeeeelicious.. dont even have to add anything to em.. my typical lunch is 8 oz of some type of lean meat, usually either tilapia or ground turkey, 4 oz on 2 slices of bread and 4 oz on another 2 slices, slice of cheese on both, either some salad or some broccoli, and a sweet potato cooked as i stated.. deeeelicious  :Smilie:  good for about 60g protein and 800-900 clean cals.. its always the meal i have about an hour-hour and a half after my post w/o shake

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Not sure about the full body workout on a sat, personally this is a waste IMHO,





> also in regards to training why don't you drop the full body and start the rotation again so that you're hitting the muscles groups more frequently as your recovery will be unbelievable soon trust me..


Should I just start chest/triceps again on Saturday and concentrate on the muscle groups as per the split?

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> looking forward to following, blaz. looks like the start of a good cycle and log. keep us updated , diet and doses look about right, and you mentioned before your training was close to what i was doing at the time, which i know first hand to be effective :] work hard and itll pay off, man.


Thanks bro. I'm right into it. I hope everything is smooth sailing for you too!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> haha lol, more an acknowledgement of a member who has gone out of his way to inform and educate when he otherwise has had no obligation too.
> 
> Blaz sweet potatoes are the best, i put them chopped up in a tray and i put lean meat or chicken, onions, some pumpkin, drizzle some olive oil, salt and pepper and herbs in a baking tray and roast in the oven, tastes so good and you have lunch for the next day.


Mate this is just like what i've made tonight! Recipe to come.

----------


## marcus300

> Should I just start chest/triceps again on Saturday and concentrate on the muscle groups as per the split?


No you will need more rest to repair, you can either take sat and sun off and repeat split on Monday or put a rest day in on weds and repeat split from sun.

You need to eat more carbs, you want to gain tissue and keep the new found tissue then you really need to eat more and as your weight increases increase the cals to suit.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 6*

Had a rest day today 'cause originally today was supposed to be legs day but i'm still procrastinating about what to do here. My legs are the body part that I am most happy with at the moment so i'm not too concerned. I had to go to my regular doc and get my bloodwork results after work anyways and the good news is everything is top notch he said. Blood count, thyroid, liver/kidney function, cholesterol, test levels etc are all great so i'm relieved to hear this. Just gonna take it easy tonight and watch K-Fed burn off his beer gut on TV. Massive shoulder session pencilled in for tomorrow. Just bring it.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> No you will need more rest to repair, you can either take sat and sun off and repeat split on Monday or put a rest day in on weds and repeat split from sun.
> 
> You need to eat more carbs, you want to gain tissue and keep the new found tissue then you really need to eat more and as your weight increases increase the cals to suit.


Cheers Marcus. Thursday is usually shoulders day and Friday a rest day, so I could use Friday and Saturday as rest days and then start the split again on Sunday. What's your view on this?

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Recipe of the day*

Needed to refuel on something a little different this evening and give the chicken breast, kangaroo, and rice a rest so I made a very basic combination of lean cuts of beef with mixed veg tonight that went down superbly using this recipe:

200g lean cut of steak cut into cubes
250g sweet potato
150g pumpkin
1 onion
1 green pepper
rosemary
rock salt

Just basically diced all the veggies up, mixed them together and put them on a baking tray with the steak. Drizzled some olive oil over the top and seasoned with rock salt and rosemary. Baked at 225 degrees celcius for 30 minutes and it was outstanding. Works out to be around 700 cals - 75g P, 75g C, 11g F.

----------


## auslifta

Up your carbs till you find your sweet spot. You need to add more carbs in meals 2 and 5 of post #8.

Just a suggestion of workout split(for a weak point of either chest/tri/delt, obviously move around if you want to target a specific group)

Monday-Chest,delts,tri's
Tues-Quads, Hams
Wed-rest
Thurs-Back,bi's
Fri-weak point (eg delts) and Calves
Sat-rest
Sun-rest 

I don't really like the idea of a cycle with a torn meniscus, what grade tear is it?

Oh look at those $1 mars bars in disgust, that crap shouldn't even be on the radar.

Good luck, I will be following.

----------


## little men

> *Recipe of the day*
> 
> Needed to refuel on something a little different this evening and give the chicken breast, kangaroo, and rice a rest so I made a very basic combination of lean cuts of beef with mixed veg tonight that went down superbly using this recipe:
> 
> 200g lean cut of steak cut into cubes
> 250g sweet potato
> 150g pumpkin
> 1 onion
> 1 green pepper
> ...


sounds good, im craving it now lol, yeah i do the same when im ova the other foods, another idea if you get bored lately for lunch and dinner ive been doing about 100g raw spinach with some oil and balsamic vinegar and 2 chicken breasts diced and steamed with a splash of water in a pan with the lid on till cooked. then i put some balsamic vinegar in a glass about a teaspoon of mustard seeds, salt and pepper and put it on just b4 i plate it and comes up really good.

----------


## boxa06

> Should I just start chest/triceps again on Saturday and concentrate on the muscle groups as per the split?


yea this is what i personally did for the first 8 weeks and it worked for me but see how you feel. if you're still saw wait until the test kicks in and you'll be recovering in 2 days!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Up your carbs till you find your sweet spot. You need to add more carbs in meals 2 and 5 of post #8.
> 
> Just a suggestion of workout split(for a weak point of either chest/tri/delt, obviously move around if you want to target a specific group)
> 
> Monday-Chest,delts,tri's
> Tues-Quads, Hams
> Wed-rest
> Thurs-Back,bi's
> Fri-weak point (eg delts) and Calves
> ...


Thanks for the input auslifta. Its great to have ideas and suggestions come in from different board members. I've added some more carbs into my diet which i'll post shortly with macros so you guys can have a look. 

I was planning to switch my split in a couple of weeks but i havent decided on what to switch to and this one you've posted looks alright I think. 

Its only a very minor tear and I can barely feel it. Its certainly not affecting my lifting at the moment.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 7*

*Today's weigh in: 90kg - 198lbs*

Had close to the best shoulders workout i've ever had tonight. Totally smashed it and was just wrecked when I left the gym. One week in i'm feeling really good with energy levels up and sleep being pretty good every night. Increased carbs considerably today with total cals up around 3500.

----------


## dooie

Some before pics blaz?

----------


## Maka

I'm following mate. Train hard, eat, rest and the results will come!

----------


## mrbradg

> Some before pics blaz?


Yes pics!

----------


## mrbradg

Also, what made you decide to do 200mg twice a week rather than once a week at 400? Just curious.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Nice log Blaz, good luck and I'll be following. 

I'm gonna go ahead and beat a dead horse and mention again to make sure you're eating enough carbs. I think you'll be really surprised at how many complex carbs you can eat while on cycle without gaining fat. 

IMO, carbs are by far the most important part of diet in regard to adding muscle mass (aside from total cals). 

Good luck and keep this updated!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Nice log Blaz, good luck and I'll be following. 
> 
> I'm gonna go ahead and beat a dead horse and mention again to make sure you're eating enough carbs. I think you'll be really surprised at how many complex carbs you can eat while on cycle without gaining fat. 
> 
> IMO, carbs are by far the most important part of diet in regard to adding muscle mass (aside from total cals). 
> 
> Good luck and keep this updated!


Thanks Sarge. I'm really surprised at my appetite at the moment - its just through the roof. I've got some good sources that i'm eating daily (brown rice, sweet potato) and i'm aiming for around 3500 cals per day which is approximately 500 above TDEE.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Also, what made you decide to do 200mg twice a week rather than once a week at 400? Just curious.


Easier to pin a smaller amount twice a week than a larger amount once and it'll keep the blood levels more stable once it works its magic.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

I'll try and get some pics up tonight lads. Stay tuned.

----------


## boxa06

> I'll try and get some pics up tonight lads. Stay tuned.


Get your girl to take em lol

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 8*

I had to go out of town for the night so i'm unable to get any quality pics but i'll make it a priority tomorrow. Had a rest day today after yesterday's shoulder session so i'm just taking it easy. Kinda hard having the rest days so far 'cause I just wanna hit the gym and lift! Took another pin in the quad before work this morning and no dramas at all.

----------


## stpete

I felt the same way when i was younger but now i welcome the days off. And remember that you don't grow in the gym.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Hey Blaz, fantastic you decided to put up a thread on your progress! To me, these progress reports are an invaluable tool for learning about AAS. Looking forward to following this thread! And yes, please pop up a before photo or two!

Good luck to you!

p.s have to agree with you about Boxa. I learned quite a bit from his report too.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 9*

*Today's weigh in - 90kg 198lbs*

Got back to town this morning and went in and had a ruthless chest and triceps workout. After finishing up on skullcrushers my tris were just smashed. Really enjoying this. The free weights werent crowded at all in there this morning which is how I prefer it. Exercises done today were:

Incline dbell press - 4 sets to failure
Flat bench press - 3 sets
Cable crossovers - 3 sets
tricep pushdown - 4 sets to failure
Decline dbell press superset flat bench dbell flyes - 4 sets to failure
Skullcrushers - 3 sets 

I've taken a couple of dodgy pics of week 1. I had to take them myself so the quality leaves alot to be desired and I had to paint over my ink but I hope you lads can see these alright.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Hey Blaz, fantastic you decided to put up a thread on your progress! To me, these progress reports are an invaluable tool for learning about AAS. Looking forward to following this thread! And yes, please pop up a before photo or two!
> 
> Good luck to you!
> 
> p.s have to agree with you about Boxa. I learned quite a bit from his report too.


Thanks for the encouragement bru.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 11*

*Today's weigh in: 90kg - 198lbs*

Had a sensational back and biceps workout today. Biceps were just caining at the end of it all. I watched some you tube over the weekend to get some ideas on bicep workouts and had a go at one of the supersets today. Plenty of pain and glory by the end of the third set. My workouts are going great at the moment and are some of the most intense i've ever produced so i'm pretty happy about that. Havent really gained any weight yet so I dunno if thats normal or not 11 days in. I feel as if i've dropped a bit a fat though. Not much but just a bit even though i'm eating wayyyy more than I usually do. I went back over some of the other logs to see how many days it took some of the boys to notice an increase in weight and it might still be too early. I'll give it another 10 days or so.

----------


## little men

give it another 2 weeks and you should start seeing more. Those workouts are only going to get more intense and your going to feel pump like you never have, enjoy it its the best part of it

----------


## boxa06

As little men said, give it a couple more weeks and you'll see what'll happen  :Smilie:  I'm so jealous!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Cheers boys. I definitely feel more solid, though it may just be water. I dunno. No sides to report yet from the current 400mg per week dose but i'm keeping a close watch on things.

----------


## little men

keep it up, glad your having no sides but keep ai ready in case. 

Im jealous too feel so flat without test in my system going to jump back on in april i think. looking forward to seeing how the next few weeks go for you, you will know when its kicked in trust me

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 13*

Weight was up by about half a kilo tonight. Nothing significant showing on the scales, but in the mirrror I think i'm looking a bit more full. Upped the carbs a bit over the last few days and i'm really going hard over the next 2 weeks when this gear starts pulling its weight. Had a brutal shoulder sesh tonight which I reckon eclipsed the one I had the other day. I was just shattered afterwards and could barely hold my protein shake to my lips. Thumbs up. Exercises I did were:

Seated dbell press superset rear lateral raises - 5 sets to failure 
Front lateral raises - 3 sets to failure
Side lateral raises - 3 sets
Military press - 5 sets to failure

I was sweating like a paedophile in a playground in there tonight and was just in the zone the whole time. Insane.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

This is my current diet. Macros should be fairly accurate, give or take a few. Format is P/C/F/Total cals. 

*Meal 1* 
80g oats - 10/45/6 274
180ml egg whites - 18/0/0 72 (finally found the bastards in the fridge at the supermarket)
1.5 scoops whey - 41/0/0 164
3x fish oil caps

*Meal 2*
1/2 tub cottage cheese - 9/7/2 82
large tin tuna - 38/0/1 161

*Meal 3*
200g chicken breast - 62/0/7 311
1/2 cup brown rice - 8/70/2 330
1/2 cup broccoli

*Meal 4*
200g kangaroo steak - 64/0/2 274
250g sweet potato - 5/38/0 172

*WORKOUT*

*Meal 5*
2 scoops whey - 54/0/0 216
60g oats - 7/33/5 205
5g creatine

*Meal 6*
200g chicken breast - 62/0/7 311
1/2 cup brown rice - 8/70/2 330
1/2 cup broccoli

*Meal 7*
2 scoops micellar casein - 70/3/1 301
1/2 tub cottage cheese - 9/7/2 82

Works out to be around 465g protein, 300g carbs, around 45g fat, 3400 total cals.

----------


## mrbradg

Loving this diet. I bought my sweet potatoes today and cottage cheese. Going to eat something very similar. I'm finding it hard to eat so much but my body is wanted more since I'm more focused now. Looking good man.

----------


## dooie

How do u have ur sweet potato blaz?? 200g is alot

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> How do u have ur sweet potato blaz?? 200g is alot


I normally mash it and mix in some cinnamon. I could eat it nearly everyday if i tried.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 15*

Had a rest day today after yesterday's chest and tri session. Training has been going superbly with energy levels and motivation right up there. I've noticed some slight strength increases and it really feels like I can push out the extra couple of reps. I'm stoked with diet discipline as well and I havent consumed any alcohol for over a month now. The meals i've posted above are pretty much what i've been eating everyday and its been surprisingly easy to stick to despite spending about 1 hour 15 mins each night in the kitchen cooking dinner and tomorrow's lunch. Back and bis session pencilled in for tomorrow. Just bring it.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 17*

*Today's weigh in: 91kg - 200lbs*

Weighed in a bit heavier today so i'm moving forward. I feel pretty good too and can definitely see/feel improvements. Traps and shoulders are looking more developed and i've got a few veins sticking out more than normal. Was gonna hit back and biceps yesterday but decided to have another rest day and hit it hard today. The two days rest went down nicely and I was charged in there today. I enjoy working out on Sundays 'cause the gym is pretty much empty and this agrees with me. Still no sides to report yet either so overall things are going well.

----------


## boxa06

It's happening bro  :Smilie:  traps get swolen when the test starts kicking in! I'm so jealous lol keep up the good work and I agree with training Sundays, nice and quiet.

----------


## Julz_W

This is really comprehensive - congrats on doing so well with it. I'm going to totally steal a lot of this info for my first run later on!! 

Mind if I ask how much sleep you're getting?

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> It's happening bro  traps get swolen when the test starts kicking in! I'm so jealous lol keep up the good work and I agree with training Sundays, nice and quiet.


Cheers bud. I'm really going to push the limits over the next few weeks. Gear up.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> This is really comprehensive - congrats on doing so well with it. I'm going to totally steal a lot of this info for my first run later on!! 
> 
> Mind if I ask how much sleep you're getting?


Thank you sir. I have been sleeping well of late. Around 8-9 hours on a weekday and sometimes an hour or two more on the weekends when I dont have to go into the office.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 18*

I went in tonight with the intention of doing some medium weight leg work and cardio. Leg exercises I did were:

Leg extensions 5 sets pyramid
Calf raises 3 sets
Leg press 4 sets
Hamstring curls 3 sets

Nothing too crazy. For this evening's cardio I did some freestyle sprints in the 25m pool and was just buckled at the end. Still no sides to report yet and libido has increased slightly I think. I'm wondering whether I should dose some A-dex even though i'm not noticing any itchy nipples or anything. If anyone wants to chime on this, please do. 

A hefty shoulder session is planned for tomorrow arvo after work. Just bring it.

----------


## boxa06

I wouldn't dose the liquidex yet bro, you may not even need it. That was my only mistake on cycle.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> I wouldn't dose the liquidex yet bro, you may not even need it. That was my only mistake on cycle.


Thanks box. I dont really feel I need it at the moment so I might wait a bit longer.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 19*

*Today's weigh in: 91kg - 200lbs*

Still pottering around the same weight today. Had an intense shoulders session today to try and stimulate some more growth. All day at work I ate like a horse stuck in a paddock with nothing to do but eat. Again I was stoked with my exercises and how I felt throughout the session tonight. A few people are certainly taking notice and I copped a few looks at the supermarket after training too. Pity none of them were really tidy chicks but people looking still gives you a kinda glow. 

Meal 6: 200g boiled chicken breast with broccoli and green beans. Any cleaner and it'd be sterile.

----------


## boxa06

> *Day 19*
> 
> *Today's weigh in: 91kg - 200lbs*
> 
> Still pottering around the same weight today. Had an intense shoulders session today to try and stimulate some more growth. All day at work I ate like a horse stuck in a paddock with nothing to do but eat. Again I was stoked with my exercises and how I felt throughout the session tonight. A few people are certainly taking notice and I copped a few looks at the supermarket after training too. Pity none of them were really tidy chicks but people looking still gives you a kinda glow. 
> 
> Meal 6: 200g boiled chicken breast with broccoli and green beans. *Any cleaner and it'd be sterile*.


Never here that saying lol I'm gonna steal it off ya and use it  :Smilie:

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Never here that saying lol I'm gonna steal it off ya and use it


Its already been trademarked and copyrighted. You'll be hearing from my lawyers, heh.

----------


## xo3et

Good luck mate,

Ill be watching this thread.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Good luck mate,
> 
> Ill be watching this thread.


Thanks for the encouragement bro!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 24*

*Yesterday's weigh in: 91kg - 200lbs*

Had a few distractions over the last few days but managed to keep my diet and training on cue. I think my overall calorie intake has been down a bit this weekend so this week i'm really going large as I approach my fourth week. I'm hoping over the next 2-3 weeks I should really start to see some progress so i'm going to do everything I can to make it happen. Still feeling good with no apparent sides yet but i'll continue to monitor these and post any noticeable changes. Feeling rested after the weekend and i'm up for a shoulders workout tomorrow after work. I've been watching a couple of Branch Warren training videos to get some more ideas about pushing myself harder during workouts so tomorrow i'm gonna have a crack at some of his shoulder exercises.

----------


## boxa06

> *Day 24*
> 
> *Yesterday's weigh in: 91kg - 200lbs*
> 
> Had a few distractions over the last few days but managed to keep my diet and training on cue. I think my overall calorie intake has been down a bit this weekend so this week i'm really going large as I approach my fourth week. I'm hoping over the next 2-3 weeks I should really start to see some progress so i'm going to do everything I can to make it happen. Still feeling good with no apparent sides yet but i'll continue to monitor these and post any noticeable changes. Feeling rested after the weekend and i'm up for a shoulders workout tomorrow after work. I've been watching a couple of Branch Warren training videos to get some more ideas about pushing myself harder during workouts so tomorrow i'm gonna have a crack at some of his shoulder exercises.


Branch warren has some good videos. Just wondering how many calories you are eating at the moment daily? Is it as above 3400?

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Branch warren has some good videos. Just wondering how many calories you are eating at the moment daily? Is it as above 3400?


Aiming for 3600 cals a day mate.

----------


## boxa06

> Aiming for 3600 cals a day mate.


I just quickly worked out for ya.. At your height, weight, age and training say 5 days a week your tdee is around 3450. If I were you at week 4 I would be around 500cals above tdee which puts you around 3950. Then when your gains slow down you can recalculate tdee and make sure you're in surplus. Just a suggestion but I would eat more bro. You're a big guy (90kgs) to begin with so I expect you'll be eating over 4k by the end of this cycle.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> I just quickly worked out for ya.. At your height, weight, age and training say 5 days a week your tdee is around 3450. If I were you at week 4 I would be around 500cals above tdee which puts you around 3950. Then when your gains slow down you can recalculate tdee and make sure you're in surplus. Just a suggestion but I would eat more bro. You're a big guy (90kgs) to begin with so I expect you'll be eating over 4k by the end of this cycle.


Thanks for your input here mate. I've decided to go with this and up my calories by adding some more oats to my PWO nutrition and also some wholemeal pasta which i'm adding to meal 3. I'm eating tonnes more than I normally do, and before when I was eating less I wasnt really losing fat. The ironic thing now is i'm eating a truck load more than normal and i'm actually losing fat! I've definitely dropped a bit around my lower abs and my back is lean as.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 26*

*Today's weigh in: 92kg - 202lbs*

Had yet another intense shoulders session tonight. I slept awkwardly one night on the weekend and woke up with a bit of a bung shoulder but was ok during tonight's session. I maxed out my calorie intake today which was up around 4K and i've put on a bit of weight after the weekend's rest. I'm definitely dropping a bit of body fat too despite eating my coight off. My diet has been very very good i think throughout the cycle so far and i'm not showing any signs of bloat and very little water retention.

----------


## boxa06

> Thanks for your input here mate. I've decided to go with this and up my calories by adding some more oats to my PWO nutrition and also some wholemeal pasta which i'm adding to meal 3. I'm eating tonnes more than I normally do, and before when I was eating less I wasnt really losing fat. The ironic thing now is i'm eating a truck load more than normal and i'm actually losing fat! I've definitely dropped a bit around my lower abs and my back is lean as.


Yea that's exactly what was happening to me! You'll become leaner even though you're eating more. Your body becomes better at using energy, losing fat and building muscle. It's an amazing feeling! (I miss it!) So sounds like you're heading in the right direction bro. It takes a few weeks to understand how much food you can actually get away with eating while not putting on any fat, clean food though. Keep up the good work bro  :Smilie:

----------


## Maka

> *Day 24*
> 
> *Yesterday's weigh in: 91kg - 200lbs*
> 
> Had a few distractions over the last few days but managed to keep my diet and training on cue. I think my overall calorie intake has been down a bit this weekend so this week i'm really going large as I approach my fourth week. I'm hoping over the next 2-3 weeks I should really start to see some progress so i'm going to do everything I can to make it happen. Still feeling good with no apparent sides yet but i'll continue to monitor these and post any noticeable changes. Feeling rested after the weekend and i'm up for a shoulders workout tomorrow after work. I've been watching a couple of Branch Warren training videos to get some more ideas about pushing myself harder during workouts so tomorrow i'm gonna have a crack at some of his shoulder exercises.



I'm glad you brought Branch in to discussion...his videos are an eye opener for the level of intensity that is required to achieve the top in Bodybuilding. I have tremendous respect for his work ethic and determination which brought him to the world of professional bodybuilding. _"Branch Warren - Train Insane.avi"_ is a must see doh the only thing i'm skeptical about is the numbers of sets he performs.

You got my support m8! Keep up the good work and you will continue to gain weight.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> I'm glad you brought Branch in to discussion...his videos are an eye opener for the level of intensity that is required to achieve the top in Bodybuilding. I have tremendous respect for his work ethic and determination which brought him to the world of professional bodybuilding. "Branch Warren - Train Insane.avi" is a must see doh the only thing i'm skeptical about is the numbers of sets he performs.
> 
> You got my support m8! Keep up the good work and you will continue to gain weight.



Thanks for the support mate. Everything is cool at the moment and the next few weeks will be critical to getting the best results obtainable from this cycle. I'm amped at the moment so hopefully i can keep the ball rolling and see some sold progress.

----------


## little men

> *Day 26*
> 
> *Today's weigh in: 92kg - 202lbs*
> 
> Had yet another intense shoulders session tonight. I slept awkwardly one night on the weekend and woke up with a bit of a bung shoulder but was ok during tonight's session. I maxed out my calorie intake today which was up around 4K and i've put on a bit of weight after the weekend's rest. I'm definitely dropping a bit of body fat too despite eating my coight off. My diet has been very very good i think throughout the cycle so far and i'm not showing any signs of bloat and very little water retention.


good to see that weight coming on, good work keep it up

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> good to see that weight coming on, good work keep it up


Thanks for your kind words bro. Always good to receive backing from other BMs.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 27*

Still weighing in at 92kg so overall a 3kg gain so far. Calories were again maxed at around 4K so i'm aiming for some growth over the weekend. Today's chest and tris session was groundbreaking I reckon. Everything just felt too easy. I was moving the 35kg dumbbells on incline bench without much difficulty and there's veins sticking out of my forearms that i've never seen before. I remember when I got back into training about 2 years ago I wasnt even close to moving the 30kg weights and now its a cinch! Definitely feeling strong at the moment and people are watching. 

Today's session took about an hour and exercises completed were:

Incline bench x5 pyramid to fail
Decline bench x4 pyramid to fail
Tricep pushdown x3 (whole stack)
Flat bench dumbbell flyes x 3
Cable crossovers x3
Skullcrushers x3 

I've just about worn out my welcome with this split so i'm gonna change it up next week. I might have a crack at boxa's antagonistic split and see how that rates!

----------


## boxa06

Hey bro sounds like it's kicking in  :Smilie:  you must be feeling amazing at the gym! I recon save the antagonistic split till around week 8 or 9 when you're peaking. I found it only works well for about 4 weeks. Stick to a 4 day split so you can use all of your energy on those heavy sets. My favourite 4 day splits are..

legs
Delts, tris
Back, traps, rear delts
chest, bis

Legs
Chest, tri
Back, bi
Shoulders

But if you really wonna hit the antagonistic program I won't try convince you otherwise because it's an efffing crazy program! I'd keep it up your sleeve for now because come week 8, normal training won't cut it anymore!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Hey bro sounds like it's kicking in  you must be feeling amazing at the gym! I recon save the antagonistic split till around week 8 or 9 when you're peaking. I found it only works well for about 4 weeks. Stick to a 4 day split so you can use all of your energy on those heavy sets. My favourite 4 day splits are..
> 
> legs
> Delts, tris
> Back, traps, rear delts
> chest, bis
> 
> Legs
> Chest, tri
> ...


Cool bro. I'm currently doing the second split you've got listed there so I might try the first one to mix things up a bit and leave the antagonistic split for another coupla weeks.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 31*

Had a couple of rest days so i'm gonna hit back and biceps this arvo. I'm going to do one more shoulders session after this workout and then change my split as per Box's suggestion from this:

Mon - chest, tris
Tues - back, bis
Wed - legs, abs
Thurs - shoulders - 
Fri - off
Sat - repeat

to this:

Mon - delts, tris
Tues - back, traps, rear delts
Wed - off
Thurs - chest, bis
Fri - legs, abs
Sat - off
Sun - repeat

I'm planning to run this new split for about 4 weeks and then change it up again until the end of my cycle.

----------


## boxa06

> *Day 31*
> 
> Had a couple of rest days so i'm gonna hit back and biceps this arvo. I'm going to do one more shoulders session after this workout and then change my split as per Box's suggestion from this:
> 
> Mon - chest, tris
> Tues - back, bis
> Wed - legs, abs
> Thurs - shoulders - 
> Fri - off
> ...


Looks good bro! Keep smashing food and weights!

How is your energy? Strength? Recovery?

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Looks good bro! Keep smashing food and weights!
> 
> How is your energy? Strength? Recovery?


Energy, strength and recovery has been top notch. No problems getting myself down to the gym, whether it be Friday night or Sunday morning, doesnt matter. I'm keen. I havent missed a workout yet and am really enjoying being in there pushing it hard. Recovery has been better than usual and I feel I could almost be in there everyday but having the rest days has helped heaps too as i'm not burning out.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 33*

*Today's weigh in: 92.7kg*

During Sunday's workout I was feeling a bit of sensitivity in my nips so today I dosed the A-dex at 0.25mg. Feel excellent today and the veins in my forearms are protruding everywhere even though its only been 4 and a half weeks. Some of my business shirts are getting really tight around the chest and upper arms and I even needed my mate's help the other day getting my arm out of the sleeve! Cant wait to see where i'm at in another 4-5 weeks. Starting the new split this week so hopefully that'll shock the muscles into some more growth.

----------


## ajordana

looks like its going good bro, keep at it man. boxa, what is your antagonistic split?

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> looks like its going good bro, keep at it man. boxa, what is your antagonistic split?


Cheers bro. Pretty happy with things thus far. I'll let Box answer that question about his split when he gets around to it.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 37*

Had 3 days off lifting just to give my shoulders a rest since I felt a bit of strain in my left one after Wednesday's session so I decided to rest up and continue with some cardio work in the interim. Heading into the gym tomorrow to do legs and abs and some more light cardio and then on Monday i'm planning to start the new split. I'm certainly looking bigger in the upper body and have been getting a few looks. I was at the beach today and just walking around the esplanade shops and caught a few MILFs checking out, lol. I've got the Melanotan going on at the moment too which compliments a good physique and has been great for summer. 

One thing that has started to show are the costs involved in running a cycle. After factoring in the cost of gear and food bill now that i'm eating about twice as much as normal, and then supplements, its really adding up. The micellar casein I use is $75 per kg and i'm already on my second tub. I'm also half way through the 3kg bucket of whey I got too which was $150. At the end of the day though, if someone were to ask me is it all worth it? 

F**kin' oath!

'Nuff said.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 38*

*Today's weigh in: 93.1kg*

Weight is starting to go up which is good to see 'cause I think i'm actually dropping a bit of fat as well. 

*Diet*
I've been sticking to mostly fibrous veg, lean meats, and water in the late arvo/evenings and carbs for my first 4 meals and PWO. This has been working well for me and my energy levels are soaring during workouts. No lethargy or laziness to report and i'm so keen to get in there and lift heavy. 

*Strength*
Strength is definitely improving with previous personal bests now becoming routine lifts. I had a bit of time off the creatine but have been taking 5g a day for the last 2 weeks and it just feels too easy pushing out the last few reps. I've maxed out a couple of the stacks on some machines so i'm engineering new ways of adding more weight to the stack, much to the amusement of other gym goers. The red blood cells really feel as if they're weaving their magic as recovery in between sets is swifter and more efficient.

*Side Effects*
Nothing to report apart from some mild atrophy. Nips were a lil' sensitive last weekend but the A-dex sorted that out quick smart. Overall I think my system has responded remarkably well to the gear and i've no complaints. 


New split starts tomorrow so i'm looking forward to the change and hopefully further progression as i'm entering a critical stage of the cycle. Game on.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 39*

*Today's weigh in: 93.8kg*

Felt like a werewolf in the gym tonight. Totally smashed it. I've never been so strong and i'm probably lifting the heaviest out of everyone at the gym i'm currently at. Not that there's any Phil Heaths in there but i'm leading the charge, lol. The heaviest dumbbell is 40kg so thats about all I can do at the moment but they were certainly looking a trifle dusty when I picked them up tonight! Recovery was insane tonight too. Unreal. 

I've upped my calorie intake to around 4000 per day as I approach the fifth week of the cycle. No fat gain at all and no evidence of bloat. I did sample a gourmet pizza last Thursday evening but other than i'm well and truly dialled in with my diet. I'm pretty much eating the same foods everyday but i've gotten used to it. Eating for pleasure is something thats kinda outside the fence now but atleast I dont feel like shit after any of my meals. I went up the coast with my girl Thursday and Friday night and the back seat of the car was laden with tubs of whey and casein, blender, oats, and tuna, lol.

----------


## boxa06

Sounds like it's really starting to take effect and it only gets better and better  :Smilie:  enjoy it! You better let the gym manager know you're gonna need 50kg dumbells in the next few weeks so get it sorted lol keep up the good work bro.

----------


## dooie

> Day 39
> 
> Today's weigh in: 93.8kg
> 
> Felt like a werewolf in the gym tonight. Totally smashed it. I've never been so strong and i'm probably lifting the heaviest out of everyone at the gym i'm currently at. Not that there's any Phil Heaths in there but i'm leading the charge, lol. The heaviest dumbbell is 40kg so thats about all I can do at the moment but they were certainly looking a trifle dusty when I picked them up tonight! Recovery was insane tonight too. Unreal.
> 
> I've upped my calorie intake to around 4000 per day as I approach the fifth week of the cycle. No fat gain at all and no evidence of bloat. I did sample a gourmet pizza last Thursday evening but other than i'm well and truly dialled in with my diet. I'm pretty much eating the same foods everyday but i've gotten used to it. Eating for pleasure is something thats kinda outside the fence now but atleast I dont feel like shit after any of my meals. I went up the coast with my girl Thursday and Friday night and the back seat of the car was laden with tubs of whey and casein, blender, oats, and tuna, lol.


Please tell me your curling those 40's blaz  :Wink:

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Please tell me your curling those 40's blaz


Bicep curls all the way bro, 3 sets of 15 with 30 secs rest in between sets, lol.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Sounds like it's really starting to take effect and it only gets better and better  enjoy it! You better let the gym manager know you're gonna need 50kg dumbells in the next few weeks so get it sorted lol keep up the good work bro.


Thanks bud. Yeah its a great feeling. Its gonna be a hell of a come down entering PCT and i'm gonna feel soooo inferior in the off season, lol. 

I still dont think i'm quite eating enough though. I normally have breakfast at home consisting of egg whites, 100g oats and 3 scoops whey, and then take 3 meals to work made up of mostly carbs (sweet potato, brown rice, wholemeal pasta) and protein (boiled chicken breast, kangaroo fillet, tuna). I decided today to throw another meal in the mix so I hogged a whole shelf in the fridge with my 4 lunch boxes. Anyways it was a struggle getting it all down. My insides felt swollen all day and my colleagues are like "why the f**k are you eating again?? You only ate an hour or so ago!". Haha. I've been having a look at some of the pros sample diets and i'll be stuffed if I know how they put all that food away in one day.

----------


## boxa06

> Thanks bud. Yeah its a great feeling. Its gonna be a hell of a come down entering PCT and i'm gonna feel soooo inferior in the off season, lol. 
> 
> I still dont think i'm quite eating enough though. I normally have breakfast at home consisting of egg whites, 100g oats and 3 scoops whey, and then take 3 meals to work made up of mostly carbs (sweet potato, brown rice, wholemeal pasta) and protein (boiled chicken breast, kangaroo fillet, tuna). I decided today to throw another meal in the mix so I hogged a whole shelf in the fridge with my 4 lunch boxes. Anyways it was a struggle getting it all down. My insides felt swollen all day and my colleagues are like "why the f**k are you eating again?? You only ate an hour or so ago!". Haha. I've been having a look at some of the pros sample diets and i'll be stuffed if I know how they put all that food away in one day.


How's your weight looking? I wonna see more updates bro lol I know sometimes it's hard to put the food in but it's the only way to grow. Do you enjoy your meals? I find it's easier to eat when I enjoy what I'm eating. Has your apitite increased yet from the test?

----------


## davvidgoliath

Wow, I tought I did my homework already. This is homework properly done. Looks like I will revisit this thread for notes ownat I should do.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 45*

*Today's weigh in: 94.1kg - 207lbs*

Strength has just been going up and up over the last fortnight or so. Just amazing how much easier it feels moving weight that was previously a struggle. I'm feeling right on top of things at the minute, especially the training. The most challenging thing thus far has been diet though. I havent had any problems eating the correct foods, just the correct quantity. Thursday and Friday at work I felt like a beached whale all day from the constant eating. Its hard work. 

Still been keeping the dosage at 200mg every Friday am and Monday pm with 0.25mg of A-dex about every 4th day. No problems whatsoever with energy levels or lethargy so i'm going to continue this pattern until PCT.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> How's your weight looking? I wonna see more updates bro lol I know sometimes it's hard to put the food in but it's the only way to grow. Do you enjoy your meals? I find it's easier to eat when I enjoy what I'm eating. Has your apitite increased yet from the test?


I do enjoy my meals, mainly because I dont feel rough after eating them. You know how you feel after you tuck into a double whopper, fries and coke? Crap! Definitely feel as if my appetite has increased but I can only eat so much without feeling crook. The last week i've done pretty well though I think with eating enough cals.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 47*

Weight gain seems to have stalled a bit and hovering around 93.5kg so i've really been gorging healthy cals over the last few days. Strength is awesome though and feels insane. One thing I have noticed is that the period in between needing to shave is now at 2 days. Previously I could get by shaving about once every 4 days. Now it is every second day. No idea if this is related to the increase in test in my system but its certainly begun to occur during this cycle. No signs of bloat or water retention which is good and this may be attributed to my diet which I think has been very clean. I just need to get a few more cals down each day during the next couple of weeks for more growth. If i can get to PCT at around 96 or 97kg i'll be stoked with that. 

Had an intense chest and bicep session tonight consisting of:

flat bench dbell press - 6 sets pyramid till failure
incline dbell press - 3 sets pyramid till failure
preacher curls - 3 sets to failure
cable crossovers - 3 sets
3 supersets of consisting of 2 exercises for biceps but I dunno what you call it. You sit on the seated row machine with 2x dbells (i use 12.5kg) and you do bicep curls x10 both arms at the same time, then straight after the first set, you do like a bicep pull up towards your chin with the seated row machine. Do 10 of these and then another 10 curls, so a superset of 30 reps. Just cains the biceps by the end of it. 

One thing about doing biceps and chest on the same day, I find its better to do chest exercises first because if you have an insane pump in your biceps while doing dbell press, its harder to maintain your form by going all the way down and the 40kg dbell didnt feel as stable. Back in there tomoz for back, traps and rear delts.

----------


## boxa06

Hey bro doing well! The shaving thing is from the test lol it's a bit annoying but worth it.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 53*

*Today's Weigh In: 94.5kg*

Been eating like a malnourished orphan and really busting my ass in the gym over the last fortnight or so and I seem to have broken the weight plateau and put on a couple more kg which is good to see. I feel a fair bit bigger, tighter clothes etc and a few people at work are noticing my gains. I bumped into one of the little Sri Lankan blokes from IT in the kitchen the other day and he said "Blaz, you been going to the gym alot? You big!" Haha. Still no dramas from sides so i'm stoked with how my body has responded to the test. 

Another plus is I finally got my HCG today, albeit a bit late. I've got 5,000iu so I'm going to run it over the next 6 weeks up until PCT as follows:

Weeks 9-12 500iu x2 per week
Weeks 13-14 250iu x2 per week

That should put me in good stride for a good start to PCT. I'm even thinking about sourcing some D aspartic acid as Box reported a few positives about that stuff. 

So far in 8 weeks i've gained close to 6kg of lean mass. I havent put on any fat at all and i'm not holding any water I dont think. No bloat, moon face or any other symptoms to suggest i'm holding water. I've been eating virtually the same foods everyday - oats, egg whites, chicken breast, tuna, sweet potato, brown rice, wholemeal pasta and broccoli - and as hard as its been, its really helped me keep things in check. 

More to come.

----------


## dooie

Need some piccys bro

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Need some piccys bro


Agreed, I'm heavily tattooed though Bro which makes a decent pic difficult to post. I'll try some photo shop and see what i can come up with.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 61*

Been a bit behind the 8 ball of late with maintaining the log but i've got time now to post this update. 

Weight gain seems to have stabilised around 94kg but i'm definitely looking alot more defined. Went to a bbq last weekend and saw some mates I havent seen for a while and they all noticed my improvements so I must be doing something right. This first cycle has really been a good way to learn and discover ways to improve for next time. I didnt expect to nail it entirely first time around, but overall i'm happy with the way things have unfolded. The only area where i've struggled is eating enough calories. Even though it feels as if i'm eating alot, in retrospect it probably hasnt been quite enough. In the last fortnight or so i've been taking an extra meal to work (3 lunch boxes in total) but its just been hard to polish it all off. 

Started HCG dosing last week and my nads are showing slight signs of life again. I fully recommend dosing HCG to anyone going on AAS, even if its a test only cycle. This chick I was with the other week commented on how shrunken it was down there, lol and its a weird feeling. 

Additionally i've found i'm getting the most out of exercises that are combined into supersets. Normally 3x10 reps, starting off heavy and lightening the load moving forward. The pumps have been insane, almost painful, but it seems to be generating results as far as definition is concerned. 

3 weeks worth of test to go, then a two week break before PCT begins. I'm really gonna go hard in these last few weeks and get as many calories down as possible so we'll see where I end up in 3 weeks' time. I'm gonna follow some of Box's advice and pick up some D aspartic acid to go with my PCT so if I can keep my training solid and continue to eat correctly, i'm optimistic of finishing in a good position.

----------


## little men

good to see things coming along, cant wait to see your final results, keep up the good work

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> good to see things coming along, cant wait to see your final results, keep up the good work


Thanks bro. Cant believe the cycle is nearing an end already.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 63*

Today's weigh in was 96kg!! I'm stoked with this result as this was my goal weight. I've added an extra meal to my diet which was around 500 cals and have been punching out alot of supersets during training and its paid dividends in the last 2 weeks or so. I'm looking pretty good in the mirror too. My shoulders, traps, chest and arms are looking great. All I need to do is work on trimming down the bodyfat after PCT and if I can maintain my weight around 94-95kg i'll be high as a kite. 

Did shoulders today, dosed A-dex at .25ml and also HCG @ 500ius this morning.

----------


## boxa06

Hey bro well done on the weight gain! I'm so happy to hear those results  :Smilie:  maybe its time now to hit that antagonistic split! Keep up the good work!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Hey bro well done on the weight gain! I'm so happy to hear those results  maybe its time now to hit that antagonistic split! Keep up the good work!


Nice one Box. Next goal is to hang on to it.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*Day 67*

I've decided to keep this cycle at 10 weeks and have now had my last shot so effectively my cycle will be shorter than anticipated. Thats ok though 'cause i've hit my goal weight and my next challenge will be ploughing through PCT and seeing where I end up. Feels kinda weird going back to lifting without AAS. I've been getting my meals down and will continue to smash my gym sessions as best I can and hopefully I can maintain a majority of these gains. I've been getting alot of comments from people about how much bigger I look and one friend last weekend asked me if i was taking gear, lol. 

I've got Nolva and Clomid on hand which i'll start dosing in about 11 days and will monitor the effects of the Clomid after Box's reports of insomnia. Nips were a trifle sensitive in the weights room this evening so I dosed the A-dex at 0.25mg. Great stuff this A-dex as long as you dont overdose on it, its really doing its job.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*PCT Begins*

I finished my HCG the other day and started PCT yesterday consisting of Clomid @ 100mg per day and Nolva @ 40mg per day. Havent had any problems with the chems and sleep has been great so i'll continue with these doses for another 2 weeks and then halve them for another 2 weeks. 

My weight has stabilised at 94kg. Workouts have been good but it sucks losing the strength coming off cycle. I'm actually pretty happy with the strength I have, but the aggressiveness has dwindled a bit. Its all been a bit of comedown but I was well prepared for it I think and have managed to stay motivated, eating alot and pushing hard in the gym. 

The only sides I really experienced from the test were little pimples on my chest. I have a good tan at the moment so they werent all that noticeable to others but I sure as hell noticed them. No biggie though, they're beginning to disappear now. 

Overall i'm pretty happy with this first cycle but I know there is room I can improve and i'll be working on these weak spots for my next cycle later in the year. Not sure what it will be but probably another test E only cycle I think up around 5-600mg per week mark. I know my system copes well with this compound now so i'll continue to build on my experience, learn more, and aim for better results.

----------


## JonnyConcrete

Damn, just spent ages reading the entire time Good job bro, some sweet gains!

keep us updated wth PCT!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Damn, just spent ages reading the entire time Good job bro, some sweet gains!
> 
> keep us updated wth PCT!


Thanks bro. Its been a great learning experience and to see first hand whats required to get the most out of your cycle. I reckon i'm well placed now to do alot better next time so i'm looking forward to giving it another shot later in the year.

----------


## little men

good job brother

----------


## boxa06

Hey mate how are things going? I hope all is well. When do you plan on hitting your next one?

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Hey mate how are things going? I hope all is well. When do you plan on hitting your next one?


Things arent too bad bro. Near the end of the 2nd week of PCT now and my sex drive is pretty low. Went away with my chick over the weekend and just didnt feel in the mood like I normally am. Hopefully another week or 2 until the natty test levels start to rise again. 

I havent had any dramas with the Clomid. 

Overall i'm not feeling too bad though my weight has dropped a bit but in the mirror i'm looking alot better than before I started so i'm stoked about that. 

I'm thinking to run an 8 week test prop cycle around October. I think i prefer the shorter cycle. A 12 week test e cycle really drags on. Like 18 weeks all up.

----------


## arnie_123

Hey blaz well done with your 1st cycle. I've just read the whole log and found everything so helpful as I'm currently considering doing my 1st cycle after 6 years lifting (on/off) but seriously the last 18 months. My only worry is making it to obvious I'm juicing due to my job. Would you say it was very noticeable to other people what you were up to?

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Hey blaz well done with your 1st cycle. I've just read the whole log and found everything so helpful as I'm currently considering doing my 1st cycle after 6 years lifting (on/off) but seriously the last 18 months. My only worry is making it to obvious I'm juicing due to my job. Would you say it was very noticeable to other people what you were up to?


Cheers bro. I had quite a few people tell me i'm bigger or ask me if i'd been hitting the gym. Alot of my friends I hadnt seen for ages noticed a difference definitely. No one really probed too much about what i'd been taking though and I was adamant it was just good diet and training. Most were happy with this response and left it at that. If you wanna hide it from colleagues or your boss, just wear loose fitting shirts. If you're getting around in tight threads, it may look a bit suss, but bear in mind if you do a test only cycle, you're not going to get massive overnight. If people see you everyday they wont notice your growth as much.

----------


## arnie_123

Cheers blaz. Good luck with your future progress

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*PCT Week 3*

Things are going well so far during PCT. I have been having some of the most insanely intense workouts using Dorian Yates' HIT method and bizarrely enough, I still feel like i'm growing. My chest and arms feel wayyy bigger than when I started the cycle and my physique looks impressive by my standards. I've been smashing heaps of cals (around 4000 per day) and i've gained a little fat (not much) but i've managed to hang on to alot of what I achieved so thats the bonus. I'm going to start a cut in about another 5 weeks after I get post cycle bloodwork done. 

I've got one more week dosing the Clomid and Nolva and then i'm off it. The pimples on my chest have gone, morning wood is slowly coming back and overall I feel as if my recovery is moving along quite well.

----------


## G502

looks like a nice successful cycle then  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

ive been following along Blaz. 

i think you have done a fantastic job and made some very nice gains! 

now...all we need is photos for more inspiration!!

----------


## dooie

> PCT Week 3
> 
> Things are going well so far during PCT. I have been having some of the most insanely intense workouts using Dorian Yates' HIT method and bizarrely enough, I still feel like i'm growing. My chest and arms feel wayyy bigger than when I started the cycle and my physique looks impressive by my standards. I've been smashing heaps of cals (around 4000 per day) and i've gained a little fat (not much) but i've managed to hang on to alot of what I achieved so thats the bonus. I'm going to start a cut in about another 5 weeks after I get post cycle bloodwork done.
> 
> I've got one more week dosing the Clomid and Nolva and then i'm off it. The pimples on my chest have gone, morning wood is slowly coming back and overall I feel as if my recovery is moving along quite well.


Good to hear blaz

----------


## < <Samson> >

Nice work! 

Any weight changes?

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Cheers for the support boys. Weight is around 93kg which isnt too bad although its a tad below where I wanted to be. Having said that its my first attempt so i've identified areas to improve on for my next cycle. 

Yesterday's workout of chest and tris consisted of:

Incline dbell press - 3 sets
Flat bench dbell press - 3 sets
Flat bench dbell flyes - 3 sets
Tricep pushdown - 3 sets
Overhead tricep thingies with the rope piece (not sure of the correct name) - 3 sets
Skullcrushers - 3 sets


After my initial warm up, stretch etc, I do one warm up set and then go heavy on the 2nd set. On the 3rd I go all out heavy until failure. I only have about 1 minute's rest between sets and 2-3 minutes between exercises. The workout takes around 30 minutes and is just insane. The pumps were like being on cycle again and brilliant during PCT if you feel your workouts are lacking.

----------


## Gronkowski

Great thread! Can we see some before and afters?!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

*PCT end*

Finished up my PCT last Thursday and am feeling pretty good at the moment. Libido is back and gym sessions have been good. Weight is steady at about 94kg so I'm pleased with this outcome. I'm going to begin a cut in about 4 weeks after I get bloodwork done and get prepped up for my next cycle of test p around September.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> Great thread! Can we see some before and afters?!


Too many tattoos bro. Makes quality and anonymous pics a bit tricky.

----------


## t-gunz

im prob the slowest mod here. just seen this. lol and read through it all. 

mate what a effort. more so im happy u got to ur goal weight and u stopped the cycle cause u were happy. very mature i think 

anyways cant wait for the next log. PM or send me a message when u start one so i can follow along this time  :Smilie:

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> im prob the slowest mod here. just seen this. lol and read through it all. 
> 
> mate what a effort. more so im happy u got to ur goal weight and u stopped the cycle cause u were happy. very mature i think 
> 
> anyways cant wait for the next log. PM or send me a message when u start one so i can follow along this time


Cheers for the support T. I'm just stoked that everything went well and that i'm feeling almost fully recovered. Just goes to show if you research properly and dont go overboard with what amount of gear your body can handle, you can do it and do it well.

----------

